# Beavertail mud motor Honda GX200 Mod



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WElcome ...

Just swap out the whole motor(not the drive portion) ... Cheaper in the long run ....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome

Get ahold of a go kart racing shop as they are most likely far more knowlegable on this type of motor.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Use Noe's advice. These motors are designed for torque mainly. I spent over $500 on a 13 hp Honda to find that I gained only 2-3 mph on a good day. If it is speed your looking for than just sell the longtail and go with the biggest surface drive possible. You WILL be disapointed if you go with the modded route especially financially. Good luck!


----------

